# LGB Hudson?



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned in another thread, A buddy of mine is setting up a display with trains for the upcoming DC Home & Garden Show. One of his trains he has he says is a brass LGB (Aster?) Hudson. I have yet to see it. I'm assuming its an Aster but could be wrong. He is contemplating running it but his display will only have 8 foot diameter curves and some winding ones at that. Plus he has no passenger cars to run with it. 
My questions are will such a loco run on 8 foot curves? and does it have fine scale flanges requiring perfect track work?


-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*One of our club members has one and it runs fine on 4ft dia curves, after all LGB is known for thre tight dia running trains..*


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

My questions are will such a loco run on 8 foot curves? 

YES

and does it have fine scale flanges requiring perfect track work?

NO


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

8 foot radius, certainly. 

8 foot diameter [that's four foot radius] ,yes. 

It will not care for any s-bend track layout though.

AAMOF, the only Aster-built [mostly] large-scale LGB loco that will negotiate Radius 1 curves is the White Pass mike with the bendy chassis also used in the LGB large-scale plastic mike. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

